# The real Favorite Cut for Steak Thread



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm hungry for steak - been craving it lately - it's only 8:30 a.m.! So to whet my appetite and live vicariously vote on your favorite cut and if you have time any remarkable steak stories.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Bistecca a la Fiorentina (both a cut and a preparation) is pretty darn good, but overall - filet mignon.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a fabulous filet mignon (my favorite cut) last night. Medium rare. Perfection. If I try really hard, I might still be able to taste it. MMMMMM.


----------



## Mad Dog Rocket (Mar 21, 2006)

My favorite cut used to be ribeye, but now it's moved into NY Strips. Not sure why - I never expected it. But I just like the flavor better.

Medium rare of course. Any stake with no blood is ruined :tg


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I've got two 1 1/2" ribeyes in the frige ready to go. I hope stops raining enough for a quick sear on the grill tonight. I've tried home dry aging my steaks, which is not real dry aging but the closest you can get in your frige. It works fairly well if you have a very cold (my frige was at 35 - 40) and low humidity frige or area of your frige. You have to keep the steaks wrapped in clean cloth (changed regularly) and it helps to keep them on some kind of rack to let any excess moisture rest away from the meat. I've kept steaks like that for 10 days until they have lost a lot of water. I've read that you can't do individual steaks, but I disagree, after testing.) I did it once with a full standing rib roast for 14 days and worked great. Any extra fat protects the meat from the aging process, which is really just managing the spoilation of the meat. The meat developes a richer, sort of nutty, flavor compared to wet aged meat. There's several websites out there with information that I used. Give it a try.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Filet baby all the way. The other cuts are very good but.........filet baby.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Filet baby all the way. The other cuts are very good but.........filet baby.


:tpd: For my money, nothing beats a Dalwhinnie scotch followed by a fine 12 oz filet, then a big ol cigar. Life don't get much better than that!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I do a lot of dry aging at home and if I intend to server the whole roast or steak in one whack, I'll go for a Rib Roast. 40 days of dry aging does wonders. If it is just for me, I like NY Strip because I cut each piece as the month goes on. I cook all steaks or roasts via applewood.

What happen to flank and eye roast?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> :tpd: For my money, nothing beats a Dalwhinnie scotch followed by a fine 12 oz filet, then a big ol cigar. Life don't get much better than that!


Scotch with dinner is very Hasidic Jewish tradition.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I take one of each. :SM 


:ms NCRM


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

Are you asking me??? I just found out hamburger is NOT made of ham after all!!! I love a good (Philly-style) Cheese Steak!! But that's more day-time, lunch, type thing. Steak-Steak, Ribeye or T-bone come to mind... I so fricken hungry now!! I'm supposed to go home later and be happy w/ Hamburger-Helper!!  

VinnDog.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

T-bone straight up. Rare. The best part is the little side of the steak. the most tender meat you'll ever eat.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> T-bone straight up. Rare. The best part is the little side of the steak. the most tender meat you'll ever eat.


That little side is a tenderloin(filet), the other side is a New York strip.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am the one and only vote at this point for Top Sirloin. 

I like steak that is low in fat yet still tasty. The "Outback Special" at Outback is the cheapest steak on the menu...and in my opinion the best. I hate meat with too much fat....and don't even get me started on prime rib....


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

That little part is the filet.
RibEye is the best for fat content and flavor. That's this fat chef's opinion.
Rare with butter and garlic on it. Moooo.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah damn, after reading all this, I'm headed for HEB tomorrow to get two thick cut Prime Ribeyes and cook them on a sizzling hot grill. Will set me back $40-$50 but dammit it's worth it.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Scotch with dinner is very Hasidic Jewish tradition.


PaulMac is an undercover Hasidic Jew? Those Scots will do anything!

T-bone.... had an awesome t-bone steak, medium rare, in some out of the way diner in florida (well, near the Sanibel nature reserve) when I was 11.... and well, it's just stuck with me ever since.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Aged porterhouse all the way here. Cooked rare over mesquite. 


Stacey


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mmmm.... I'm getting hungry again... damn those steaks.

Go Ribeyes! (and others)


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

NY strip for me.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

You've got me dreaming of steak now for tonight. I picked up an Aussie cabby savy last night which will be perfect for steak....mmmmmmmm.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I voted for the Porterhouse but just came home with Ribeye. Go figure.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ribeye for daily rock and roll. Filet for special occasions.

Flank steak or london broil for beef jerky.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok...had to go out and get a ribeye. Threw on some shitakes. a little pepper, some garlic, salt, a jigger of balsamic. Some mustard potato salad on the side and a middle shelf, grocery store Pinot Noir. Thanks a lot guys. I was going to have a lean cuisine.

And I was relatively happy with NC's before I arrived here, too.

Bastages one and all! :r


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Man any steak is good if you know how to cook it....the best steak i ever had was a Ny Strip that was medium rare topped with carmalized onions and Blue cheese crumbles....yummy!!!

Like I said..It's all good!!!​


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Porterhouse, choice or prime- hands down.
It's the best of both worlds-New York and fillet. 
But it's better than the T-Bone 'cause it's got a bigger piece of the tenderloin.
Medium rare with butter sauce or tabasco for a change


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

What is the "KC" from KC/NY Strip?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

My favorite is a Bone-In Filet.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Jeff said:


> What is the "KC" from KC/NY Strip?


Kansas City. Same cut as far as I know.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> My favorite is a Bone-In Filet.


Never tried, or seen that I remember, a bone-in filet. Sounds great. I still haven't grilled up a steak since starting this thread, damnit (it's been raining in California)


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking forward to spring/summer - while I'll grill out year round - the true grilling season is upon us. First I enjoy a good filet with a nice crusted peppercorn type rub. I also like a nice flank steak that has been laying around in a good marinade for a while.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

croatan said:


> I had a fabulous filet mignon (my favorite cut) last night. Medium rare. Perfection. If I try really hard, I might still be able to taste it. MMMMMM.


Go to the petroleum club... best filet ever


----------

